# Is anyone else forced to listen to music they hate at work?



## no_dice (Apr 18, 2012)

My boss insists on listening to XL106.7 (the local pop station) and nothing else, and this shit drives me insane. Almost every song they play makes me want to shoot myself. To give you an idea, I have to hear the same songs by fun, Katy Perry, Pitbull, Maroon 5, and my most despised band of all, Hot Chelle Rae. I've tried getting him to listen to other stuff, but he won't, and he's the boss, so I lose.

Do any of you have to hear shit you hate all day?


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 18, 2012)

Sometimes I have to deal listening to country all day.

I understand music is subjective, and what you like is what you like and dont let anyone tell you different.

But...


Modern country is the most idiotic, moronic, cretin-filled, shit sucking, steamy pile of unintelligible garbage on the face of the planet.

I cannot believe what some of these retards sing about.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 18, 2012)

Nope. Private office behind a locked hallway. I listen to whatever I want as loud as I want.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 18, 2012)

During Christmas a co-worker has her little clock radio on some station blasting Christmas tunes all day everyday for like the whole month of December. I have my ear buds in most of the day so I don't have to listen to anything or anyone.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 18, 2012)

no_dice said:


> My boss insists on listening to XL106.7 (the local pop station) and nothing else, and this shit drives me insane. Almost every song they play makes me want to shoot myself. To give you an idea, I have to hear the same songs by fun, Katy Perry, Pitbull, Maroon 5, and my most despised band of all, Hot Chelle Rae. I've tried getting him to listen to other stuff, but he won't, and he's the boss, so I lose.
> 
> Do any of you have to hear shit you hate all day?



Yeah and those radio stations play the same shit all day long. It's like how many times do yo want to here the same lame song over and over.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes. The radio here is constantly fixed on CKRW 96.1 FM, which plays crappy pop mixed with the most highly overrated classics. Plus, there's no variation in the playlist. If you here a song on that station one day, chances are you'll hear it everyday for the next 3 months. And to add insult to injury, it gets broadcast through the phone system as background music. I turn it off on my phone, but I can still hear it quite well from other people in the office who leave theirs on.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sore subject... going from a private double-secured office in a private suite where I can listen to whatever I want... to gen-pop with white noise generators... ugh.


----------



## TomParenteau (Apr 18, 2012)

The rocker always loses.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 18, 2012)

Nope, fortunately I work in a prep kitchen where I get to blast my 20+ hour shuffle list of "Jazz/Classical Metal" with Ever Forthright, Periphery, The Faceless, The Safety Fire, Car_Bomb, ect ect as much as I want! Although, I do have to listen to Q107 classic rock for the first hour which isn't so bad, but they think that "Panama" needs to get at least 3x airplay daily. But, next week is my last, I will miss it mostly.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, I work at a store so there's top 40 or country on until we open. Then mostly horrible 80's pop in the stockroom. The worst part is that the stockroom manager is also a metalhead but we never get to play any.


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

My current boss has an ipod on shuffle... plugged into his huge ass sound board and 5 foot tall speakers that play pretty much every band from the 80's like whitesnake and bon jovi that I cant stand at a volume loud enough to melt your face. ( we work in a woodshop so power tools and machinery are on all the time ) 


But I'm about to quit that job in no time anyway. other things are lined up.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 18, 2012)

Faine said:


> My current boss has an ipod on shuffle... plugged into his huge ass sound board and 5 foot tall speakers that play pretty much every band from the 80's like whitesnake and bon jovi that I cant stand at a volume loud enough to melt your face.


 
I would be in heaven! Throw in some EVH, Scorpions, Kings X, Mr Big, Savatage, GnR...


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 18, 2012)

Office work is the shit for that. Got 50gb of my personnal music on the work computer


----------



## broj15 (Apr 18, 2012)

I work in an independent record store so for the most part I can listen to whatever I want when its just me working. I actually listened to the new meshuggah this morning and now I'm jamming the new The Roots album . Unfortunately my manager is a huge jam band/ 90's fan so when I work with him its all grateful dead, pearl jam (who I hate with a passion), or phish. Not saying the grateful dead suck, but do we really need to listen to Europe '72 for six hours on end?


----------



## bob123 (Apr 18, 2012)

For ever metal head that "hates pop music" there's 50,000 people that hate metal and love pop music.




If you don't like "Popular music" you are unfortunately in the minority, and most likely will be subjected to it. 


but god damnit, I hate country.... hahaha


----------



## Riffer (Apr 18, 2012)

We listen to anyting and everything. Sometimes it's iTunes radio and it varies from 80's pop hits and 90's alternative, to 50's doo woop and hard Rock. Then we have my iPod which has everything from Meshuggah and Slayer to Paramore and Kid Rock. Our regular computer iTunes has a shit load of stuff too. Right now we are listening to Liquid Tension Experiment and eariler we listened to Lewis Black, Alice in Chains, YES, A Perfect Circle, Down, and Aerosmith.


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

^ yeah but I remember the 90's and early 00's when everyone loved korn, limp bizkit, deftones, system of a down, mudvayne, slipknot coal chamber. All that stuff. I loved it.

now its all rap and pop.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2012)

three words: Guitar Center Radio...makes me wanna kill myself, but tomorrows my last day at GC since I go back to my other job now where i'm the manager and i listen to what i want when i want


----------



## no_dice (Apr 18, 2012)

I would love to listen to Korn and Deftones all day. I'm not saying all mainstream music, or even all pop music, is bad, but the shit on this station, as many times as they repeat songs throughout the day, is unbearable to me personally.

The funny thing is, I put my ipod on shuffle through our warehouse stereo one day, and he seemed to be into it. I came back from the bathroom and Misery Signals was playing, and he had actually turned it up! For some reason, he hasn't been receptive to listening to anything else other than this awful station except for on that day.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Apr 18, 2012)

Like you wouldn't fucking believe.

I swear, I probably get in about 2.5 hours of the same couple Adele and Katy perry songs per day from the shitty local top 40 station, at this point i probably have more listening time in pop music than I do metal. Have to clean out my ears with some necrophagist or Nile when I get home.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 18, 2012)

I dig old school (pre 1975) country and alt country/ new grass (I have tons of avett brothers, old crow medicine show, and even some hank Williams III on my Mac) but I despise modern pop country. Like Jason Alden, Toby Keith, and especially colt ford. Being forced to listen to the whole colt ford discography is a fate worse than death.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 18, 2012)

Work in retail and its the same CD's over and over. No matter what artist it is, they always play the MOST depressing music that the artist has made and play it. I go into work with a good attitude and walk out legitimately sad a lot of times.

Justin Beiber CD (Just why?)

colbie Caillat CD (It isn't too bad but i'm sooooo burned out on it)

Nickelback CD (Meh at best)

Unknown artist which is pop bullshit (Sucks ass)

Keith Urban (Country, not even he decent work)

Bon Jovi (His new country stuff which is horrible)

I asked the manager if we could change the music to anything else and she said "No". I asked "Why not? Hearing the same thing over and over will cause stress to the employees and decreases moral". She replied "Because that is what corporate wants us to play". We have no control over anything in our store, even if it is so very obvious there is an easier way we can't cause corporate won't allow it.

Fuck the big guys in corporate.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 18, 2012)

The local pop station plays about 15 songs per day over and over again. I can't mentally block it out when it's played at work. When country is playing at work, I don't really mind it because it's much easier to block out.
I'm happy when I can go out and drive, but my radio transmitter just broke, so no metal of any kind for me unless I'm home.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 18, 2012)

At my old job we usually either had a country station or classic rock station on. I never really cared though. There were a few songs that got repeated way too often and i would leave the room for a few min until they were over.

What i really cant stand though is whenever i get in the car with my dad he has one of XM radio's pop stations on and i fucking hate pop music. Just the progression makes me want to bail out of the moving car. And to top it all off they just keep repeating the same songs over and over and over and over. Fuck off "The Pulse".


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't have to listen to metal at work, I love all sorts of music that is "Socially acceptable" but damn its always the "popular cause tween's love it" music that is played at stores and whatnot.


----------



## Necris (Apr 18, 2012)

In my old job I worked at a place that gave music lessons, I was not allowed to listen to music while there under any circumstances.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't get me started - I think this is absolutely nuts. 
I work nights stocking shelves at a supermarket outside of open hours. 10 hour shifts. It's a compilation CD, I think they get a new one every 6 months or so. It has the most terrible songs. I'm not going to go into detail on that. It's dreadful.

I don't know who controls it, I haven't spoken to the manager. But _someone_ decides to turn it on every night. It's not on until about an hour into the shift. Someone actually thinks "I want this. Other staff want this". I can't understand how 

Luckily I usually work in the fridges where the noise drowns it out for the most part - but I still require my own headphones. I have to turn them up pretty loud and I can still hear the music. I swear the noise level of the fridges + mid level music can't be good for you over 10 hours. And then I add my headphones ontop of that. I'd love to work in silence (pauses between the music are heaven!) but there's no way I can get through a shift without my headphones if the music is on! I'm worried it will damage my hearing  I'd much rather a silent store for the night - I think everyone else would too. They either have headphones in or dislike the music..

I'm contemplating writing a letter to suggest a vote on who wants music at night, but I feel I'll come off as a douche 

At Christmas they played the same Christmas CD every night on repeat. A jazz one. A godawful jazz one. Christmas songs would have done my head in enough at that frequency but 30 hours every weekend of badly done jazzy altering of popular rhythms/melodies + unnecessary instrumentation drove me batshit.


----------



## Necris (Apr 18, 2012)

You may want to look into a good set of noise cancelling headphones or earbuds ("good" meaning ones that actually cancel some of the noise), none of them will completely cancel out the background noise and they're expensive on top of that if but it's a start. If I were in your position and didn't hate earbuds I'd buy a set of noise cancelling earbuds and then wear hearing protection ear muffs over them (I wear ones that are rated to cut 30db when I mow the lawn).


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 18, 2012)

I work at sams club and they play the same 20 songs over and over. They control that and the air conditioning from the home office! Personally I think that is bullshit.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah when I worked at an ice cream shop back in high school they played a mix station which isn't as bad since it isn't just one genre, but it got annoying hearing the same song it least 5 times over my 5 hour shift each.

The worst is during Christmas because she played it on a station that during December plays only Christmas songs. I don't like repetition, but I HATE Christmas music.

Even rock stations play the same damn songs I wish the record companies would stop nickel and diming radio stations so they can broaden their radio play.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 18, 2012)

My office is dead silent all day, people listen to music while they're working but always on headphones. I would do the same but I'd hate to accidentally ignore the CEO or something when he comes down for one of his random visits.


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 18, 2012)

I lifeguarded at a waterpark for 6 years. So I heard "TODAY'S BEST MUSIC LOLJK" 10 hr/day every summer for the past six years. If I hear "Hey There Delilah" or "All Summer Long" or "Poker Face" or oh snap I think i'm having a relapse someone get me a doctor helphelphelp


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 19, 2012)

I listen to my music through headphones and when I'm not, I'm wearing ear plugs instead.  And the only radio station that we can pick up in the factory (assuming people want to turn on their own stereos in their areas) is actually a good rock station that plays older stuff like Pink Floyd, Rush, Ozzy, and newer stuff too. Even heard new Mastodon on their a few times; gave me a bit of a boner, won't lie (very rarely do I hear the music I normally listen to on the radio here since it's mostly stations based out of Detroit, unless it's classic rock or newer more mainstream metal/rock).

Also, ^ Poker Face is on my phone, haters gonna hate.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

The only thing on the radio right now bugging me is Adele and it isn't because her music suck because it's actually pretty good. There is just so much saturation that I can't stand it anymore plus every music show in existence has someone singing her shit. She has become this bizarre phenomenon.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have to hear pop radio stations all day, which of course play the same 10 songs over and over throughout the day. Seriously, how can people listen to the same songs that much? I like some pop songs, but I can only handle hearing them so many times. Christmas time was the worst, I fucking hate christmas music. Is there a requirement for making a christmas song, that it has to be ungodly annoying? Gary Hoey, MAB, and Trans Siberian Orchestra are the only exceptions I can think of right now.



The Uncreator said:


> Modern country is the most idiotic, moronic, cretin-filled, shit sucking, steamy pile of unintelligible garbage on the face of the planet.
> 
> I cannot believe what some of these retards sing about.



 For the most part, there isn't a genre of music that I don't like, I like a little of everything. Modern country is the only exception, I can't think of a single modern country song I like. There really is some terrible subject matter in the lyrics to a lot of those songs. Country isn't even country anymore, it's more like Hick Pop.

I wish Johnny Cash was still alive to show them how it's done.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> I have to hear pop radio stations all day, which of course play the same 10 songs over and over throughout the day. Seriously, how can people listen to the same songs that much? I like some pop songs, but I can only handle hearing them so many times. Christmas time was the worst, I fucking hate christmas music. Is there a requirement for making a christmas song, that it has to be ungodly annoying? Gary Hoey, MAB, and Trans Siberian Orchestra are the only exceptions I can think of right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I grew up around country so I have a place in me that when I cross a country station and Brooks and Dunn is on or something else 90's or prior country is on I'll stop and listen. Modern country is like a bad adaptation of 70's rock with twang vocals or yes pop would be a good word for it. There are even some country songs in drop D 

I actually kind of like the direction hip hop is going in it has that college I don't care attitude to it and it isn't necessarily about sex drugs and alcohol or about some incredibly serious social message either. (mind you not mainstream hip hop like Kanye, jamie Fox etc.)


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 19, 2012)

I usually play acoustic alchemy or pat metheny really light at work.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 19, 2012)

What always used to kill me was trying to do a heavy training day at the gym with something like Pink Caddilac or What's Love Got To Do With It playing.

When they'd just turn it down to blockable levels I could cope. But sometimes they would even have the local gospel station on blasted.

That's a big reason why I just train at home mostly now.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's and idea: since it's clear that the vast majority of the population doesn't know most metal exists (i.e. if I say metal they say, "You mean like Nickelback?". And then I stab them with a screwdriver), what we need is a World Metal Day, WMD (see what I did there? )
And we'll make it on June 6th. At 6:00 pm you have to stop what you're doing and put metal on for at least one song. So June 6th at 6 ... 6 6 6 (see how I did it again?! )

Who's with me? Let's school these poor unfortunate souls who think metal is just noise and don't realize that Meshuggah knows what the Phrygian mode is while poor Katy Perry languishes in ignorance.

*Hollowway has no idea whether Katy Perry knows anything about music theory. But he is damn sure not wanting to hear another one of her songs today.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

^ I'm all for this. It's ridiculous how little most people know about metal. A WMD would surely fix this problem


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 19, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Here's and idea: since it's clear that the vast majority of the population doesn't know most metal exists (i.e. if I say metal they say, "You mean like Nickelback?". And then I stab them with a screwdriver), what we need is a World Metal Day, WMD (see what I did there? )
> And we'll make it on June 6th. At 6:00 pm you have to stop what you're doing and put metal on for at least one song. So June 6th at 6 ... 6 6 6 (see how I did it again?! )
> 
> Who's with me? Let's school these poor unfortunate souls who think metal is just noise and don't realize that Meshuggah knows what the Phrygian mode is while poor Katy Perry languishes in ignorance.
> ...


I take it you haven't heard of National Day of Slayer yet. Go look it up.

As for radio, meh, I'm not that bothered by it. I don't wear my mp3 earbuds at work because I have to be approachable at any time (and not hearing the forklift back up into you would be somewhat unfortunate) but I don't feel like I need them anyway. It's just background noise like all the other stuff going on around you, ignore it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

In the "office" we have XM satellite radio. The catch is that it's someone else's turn to select which station, and not all stations are "work approved". 

It's not too bad though, there are good days and bad days for some stations I've found. The 60's channel gets to Hippie-esque on certain days and then it's just hours of non-catchy, downright boring folk deep tracks that never should have made it out of the 60's alive. The 70's channel is usually pretty nice, but about two or three times a week it's all Disco, it can get mind numbing. At least it's lively though. The 80's channel is usually garbage, as they LOVE the Synth Pop and New Wave. There will be some redeeming song every now and then, but those crappy 80's synth drum beats make my skin crawl. The 90's channel can be really hit or miss as well, but the 90's suburban Rap is hilarious, and when they get on a good Alternative/Grunge kick it isn't too bad. 

When I'm in the cooler I listen to a single earbud sometimes, but it's usually more a pain in the ass than it's worth. I've become an expert whistler.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 19, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> I take it you haven't heard of National Day of Slayer yet. Go look it up.



 No I hadn't heard of that. That's awesome! 

And  that it's June 6!


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 19, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Also, ^ Poker Face is on my phone, haters gonna hate.



When you hear it once every two hours for 10 hours/day, 6 days/week...


----------



## The Beard (Apr 19, 2012)

My job at walmart that i'm leaving this friday always has the same tracklist playing 

It's a long tracklist thankfully, so I don't hear the same songs too often, although occasionally this will come on and it makes me happy:


----------



## The Grief Hole (Apr 19, 2012)

I work with 6month to 15 year old Japanese children. The company makes us play dreadful kid's songs during the first ten minutes of class.

Fuck that. My kids now have a great mix of Bridget Bardot, The Beatles and Torche. I do Rossini for the babies. Good music rules the day.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 19, 2012)

ddtonfire said:


> When you hear it once every two hours for 10 hours/day, 6 days/week...


Yeah I wouldn't be able to do that. And as for Holloway's suggestion, I think I would make my song A Plague of Butterflies by Swallow the Sun. 34 minutes of doom metal should be sufficient to troll others around me and make up for a year.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2012)

I wear an ipod at work.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## OhMyGoliath (Apr 19, 2012)

I work at a call center, so I don't have/get to listen to music. 
Except unless you count on hold music.


----------



## avenger (Apr 19, 2012)

one other guy in office, puts up with my metal, i put up with his dance music.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2012)

compromise ftw


----------



## no_dice (Apr 19, 2012)

avenger said:


> one other guy in office, puts up with my metal, i put up with his dance music.



I wish my boss and I could reach this agreement.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

The Beard said:


> It's a long tracklist thankfully, so I don't hear the same songs too often, although occasionally this will come on and it makes me happy:




That plus batman equals AWESOME


----------



## metaljohn (Apr 20, 2012)

I have to listen to the exact same songs every day at work, but at least most of them are a bunch of really good Motown and R&B songs. With some good pop and rock songs from the 80's. The only song the playlist has that I really hate is "Isn't She Lovely?" by Stevie Wonder. God, I hate that song.


----------



## Nile (Apr 20, 2012)

I've had 3 math classes in school with this one teacher that gets off on his shitty new age country, and I sat next to the fucking computer. Rarely and I mean RARELY, Sweet Home Alabama would come on and it would be such a miracle.

One time I went so insane from it I had Nile just absolutely blasting in my ears at near full volume.


----------



## gollumcreep (Jul 10, 2013)

Jimmy Buffett on Satallite radio. All day....Every day.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 10, 2013)

yep...same CD of 20 obnoxious pop songs on a constant loop 24-7. One day I found out that they left the electrical room unlocked and swapped it out with "Seasons in The Abyss"while on my lunch, coworker ratted me out, I nearly got fired, and now they make sure to keep the room locked...but that was the most epic 20 minutes of my professional life.


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 11, 2013)

We are 5 people sharing an office. DEAD SILENT for 9 hours, no iPod's, no earbuds, no nothing. God forbid someone talks to you and you don't pay attention. 

/CulturalShockShortRant And they don't speak up at all! It's like mumbling all the time!

Shit I miss my old job, we were 20 stuck in an office, all working from our personal laptops with our own music, all with headphones. If anyone needed anything there was a Skype chat with all the people for it. One of the most common messages in the chat was "Dude look up, I need to talk to you" 

I used to listen to my music about 9-10 hours a day, and then some more at night. now it's just on the commute and then about 2 more hours at home. Sucks.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 11, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Here's and idea: since it's clear that the vast majority of the population doesn't know most metal exists (i.e. if I say metal they say, "You mean like Nickelback?". And then I stab them with a screwdriver), what we need is a World Metal Day, WMD (see what I did there? )
> And we'll make it on June 6th. At 6:00 pm you have to stop what you're doing and put metal on for at least one song. So June 6th at 6 ... 6 6 6 (see how I did it again?! )
> 
> Who's with me? Let's school these poor unfortunate souls who think metal is just noise and don't realize that Meshuggah knows what the Phrygian mode is while poor Katy Perry languishes in ignorance.
> ...



That's my birthday  I'm definitely down with that idea haha


----------



## Datura (Jul 11, 2013)

I work for an orchestra so the music is live and fine


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

No... I just hear a buncha conversations I don't much care to hear... This is easily solved with headphones... One of the few actual joys of an office job...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 11, 2013)

i sit at my own computer space at work...

i tether my cell to my computer...

then i open spotify...


then


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

You're allowed to plug your cell into your computer? If I do that, gov't ppl have meetings about whether or not my clearance should be revoked...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> You're allowed to plug your cell into your computer? If I do that, gov't ppl have meetings about whether or not my clearance should be revoked...




I work for the gov, but not at that level.

technically im not allowed to use it as i type this but i am 


i just hide it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

I dunno how serious it ACTUALLY is, but I know they scare the piss outa me every briefing...


----------



## silent suicide (Jul 11, 2013)

I had to listen to Swedens pop music..
It's sad really, all Sweden is known for is the metals and the blonde chicks..
But they choose to play the same Swedish crap hip hop shit and ofcourse all the untalented people from US with a big name, like lil Wayne, Nicki shit, ow god it's the worst..
I bought an mp3 now and I am so much more happy now..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

If no one likes Lil Wayne then how the hell...?

Ahh screw it. I don't wanna know.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 11, 2013)

silent suicide said:


> I had to listen to Swedens pop music..
> It's sad really, all Sweden is known for is the metals and the blonde chicks..
> But they choose to play the same Swedish crap hip hop shit and ofcourse all the untalented people from US with a big name, like lil Wayne, Nicki shit, ow god it's the worst..
> I bought an mp3 now and I am so much more happy now..



First thing that comes to mind when I hear Sweden.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 11, 2013)

Idk at my work I listen to my ipod all day but theres a radio going in the background. occasionally some pretty decent stuff comes up like Macklemore and Ed Sheeran but for the mostpart I just listen to my ipod


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 11, 2013)

I am the boss.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jul 11, 2013)

I used to work at a place where my co-worker listened to country music and I listen to rock/metal. So we agreed that we both also liked the oldies, so we stuck to that. 

It didn't hurt the fact that the thunder c**t in the next work area hated the oldies, so we blasted it all night long.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 12, 2013)

I like fun.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 12, 2013)

I teach English at an elementary school. I have to _sing_ music I hate at work.


----------



## Choop (Jul 12, 2013)

I worked at this rural seed distribution/farm for a long time and it was country 24/7 haha. Now it's generally not my thing, and while I acknowledge that some of it can be pretty good, the radio country is absolutely disgusting IMO. I used my ipod most of the time I was there if I had the opportunity.


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 12, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I teach English at an elementary school. I have to _sing_ music I hate at work.



(Cue in that raspy, high-pitched Bill Clinton voice) I feel your pain

Why can't English teachers just get that vocabulary is way more advanced and relevant in Cannibal Corpse lyrics?


----------



## Insightibanez (Jul 12, 2013)

We have xm radio and most of the time we are subjected to oldies and country


----------



## Pat_tct (Jul 12, 2013)

i work in a larger office with around 30 other ppl in the room.
but i just use my earbuds and lsiten to whatever i want.
except when i have to call ppl to solve their problems... which is my job, so i'm on the phone quite some time over the day. but there is no other music playing in the office so thats all cool.

and if there is nothing to do i watch music related dvds and documentaries.


----------

